# Conterfeit money from an convience store ATM



## Manu04 (7 May 2010)

I withdraw a conferfeit 50euro note from an ATM that was located in convenience store in Dublin. I didnt notice straight away when i did the withdrawal, but i did a few hours later. I took out two 50 euro notes at the time, and the other was fine. When it was brought to a bank, the bank confirmed the note was a fake and said they would had to hang onto it.

I phoned up the store, and they basically told me there was nothing they could do, as i no longer had the 50 (i do have a bank receipt saying i handed in a conterfeit 50) and i had no way of proving i withdrew the 50 from their store!

I'm not happy with this as you can guess, and im wondering if anyone has any advice? Should i report it to the guardai or am i just wasting my time and theirs?

Thanks


----------



## jhegarty (7 May 2010)

You need to go to the bank who owned the atm.


----------



## Manu04 (7 May 2010)

The note just looked and felt a little bit funny. I wasnt sure, i thought it could have bene a note that went through the wash or something. When money came out of the ATM, i didnt look at it properly, i just put the money into my wallet asap.

I heard from a friend of mine that the convienience stores fill up their own ATM's? Anyone know if this is true?

I'll see what bank runs the ATM and give them a call too.


----------



## Mpsox (7 May 2010)

Manu04 said:


> The note just looked and felt a little bit funny. I wasnt sure, i thought it could have bene a note that went through the wash or something. When money came out of the ATM, i didnt look at it properly, i just put the money into my wallet asap.
> 
> I heard from a friend of mine that the convienience stores fill up their own ATM's? Anyone know if this is true?
> 
> I'll see what bank runs the ATM and give them a call too.


 
It depends what you mean by a convenience store ATM. If it is one in the wall on the exterior of the building, chances are it is filled by a security company. If it is one that is inside the shop standing on the floor, most of these are filled by the convenience store themselves. If it's the latter, it suggests the store got the note in over it's own counter and put it into the ATM


----------



## Manu04 (7 May 2010)

The ATM was located on the inside of the shop, in the middle of the store.


----------



## tenchi-fan (7 May 2010)

Mpsox said:


> If it is one that is inside the shop standing on the floor, most of these are filled by the convenience store themselves.



Is that true :O
That's crazy! I'll be checking my notes from now on.


----------

